# Grand Canyon Glass Skywallk



## Rose Pink (Oct 13, 2008)

DH and I were disappointed.  At least our curiosity is satisfied but we don't feel the need to repeat this experience.

The 14 mile dirt/gravel road to and from the area was unpleasant.  It was dusty and quite washboardy most of the way.  We incurred major damage to our car--fortunately, we did not realize how much until we got home.  It would have really ruined the rest of our vacation.  Ignorance can be bliss.

It cost $20 just to park our car.  Then it cost almost $30 per person for the bus to the skywalk site.  You are required to take their bus.  You are not allowed to take your car and you are not allowed to walk to it, either.

Then there is another almost $30 per person to actually walk on the thing.  The area that it is located is not as "grand" as the Grand Canyon NP--still pretty impressive though.  

All in all, a very long, dusty and expensive day for a very short walk.


----------



## cr4909 (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info.  This just confirms what other people have said about this experience.  Perhpas if you have a high-clearance 4X4 and extra time and money to spend, it wouldn't be too bad.  But I won't be going here any time soon.


----------



## rhonda (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the report, much appreciated!


----------



## ricoba (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.

As others have said, it sort of confirmed my suspicions that's it probably not worth the drive or the price.


----------



## 4BoxersGranny (Oct 13, 2008)

Was planning on going to see the glass walkway in June, but have now changed my mind thanks to you.  Unfortunately I had not seen any other reviews on this attraction.


----------



## applegirl (Oct 13, 2008)

So glad you shared this with us!  I haven't had much of a desire to go but this will certainly put an end to any curiosity!  The views you get at the rim near Flagstaff off Hwy 64 are by far the best you will get and very convenient to get to!

Janna


----------



## dukebigtom (Oct 14, 2008)

You stated "The views you get at the rim near Flagstaff off Hwy 64 are by far the best you will get and very convenient to get to!"

I have two trips planned out west.  One to Vegas and one to Sedona.  When we last were in Arizona, we went from Scottsdale to Sedona to Flagstaff and back in one day.  From Sedona, we will no doubt go back to Flagstaff, but as I recall, to get to the Grand Canyon, you just headed Northwest from Sedona rather than Northeast.  Does that sound right?  Any idea how far it is from Sedona to the Grand Canyon in the area you are referring to?

Thanks,

BigTom


----------



## suenmike32 (Oct 14, 2008)

By the way, you can't so much as snap a photo.
All photography is controlled by the Tribe. 
They will gladly snap your picture.."for wampum"


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 14, 2008)

dukebigtom said:


> You stated "The views you get at the rim near Flagstaff off Hwy 64 are by far the best you will get and very convenient to get to!"
> 
> I have two trips planned out west.  One to Vegas and one to Sedona.  When we last were in Arizona, we went from Scottsdale to Sedona to Flagstaff and back in one day.  From Sedona, we will no doubt go back to Flagstaff, but as I recall, to get to the Grand Canyon, you just headed Northwest from Sedona rather than Northeast.  Does that sound right?  Any idea how far it is from Sedona to the Grand Canyon in the area you are referring to?
> 
> ...



Tom,

I'm in Sedona right now, and just returned from the Grand Canyon about two hours ago.  Driving north from Sedona on Highway 89A through scenic Oak Canyon to Flagstaff is about 30 miles.  From there to the South Entrance to Grand Canyon on the South Rim is about 75 miles.  It's an easy drive northwest from Flagstaff on Highway 180, connecting to northbound Highway 64 to the park entrance.  This puts you closest to Grand Canyon Village, and all the in-park south Rim services.

You can also drive northeast from Flagstaff on Highway 89, then cut west on a different part of Highway 64 at the town of Cameron.  This leads to the South Rim's East Entrance, near Desert Watchtower.  The drive is much longer that way, but good to know if you also plan to see the North Rim during the same trip.

From Sedona, you can also take 89A up Oak Canyon to I-40, then head west to Williams, then north on Highway 64 to the south Entrance.  You can skip Flagstaff that way.

Get a good Arizona map, and all will be clear.  

Dave


----------



## Rose Pink (Oct 14, 2008)

suenmike32 said:


> By the way, you can't so much as snap a photo.
> All photography is controlled by the Tribe.
> They will gladly snap your picture.."for wampum"


 
You can even stand with a Native American in full feathered headdress.  I don't know how much they charge.  The photo shoot is free but you have to pay if you want to buy a print.

I know the Hualapai are hoping to be able to earn an income from this.  They certainly have invested alot into it.  I was told that they tried a casino and it did not do as well as hoped.

We saw a lot of tour buses.  I don't know if they were coming from Las Vegas or elsewhere.  

It seemed odd to me that we saw more pale faces working there than we did Native Americans.  The construction workers, the photographers, the pilots and so on.  We saw very few Native Americans there.


----------



## JEFF H (Oct 22, 2008)

The Tour buses are from Las Vegas.
The Skywalk was developed with the help of Vegas investors and designed to cash in on the Tour business from Vegas vistors.
Its the closest access to the Grand canyon from Vegas and perfect for runnning Tours on buses out of Vegas.


----------



## JEFF H (Oct 22, 2008)

Its a classic tourist Trap.
The Tour buses are from Las Vegas.
The Skywalk was developed with the help of Vegas investors and designed to cash in on the Tour business from Vegas vistors.
Its the closest access to the Grand canyon from Vegas and perfect for runnning Tours on buses out of Vegas.


----------



## Red Rox (Oct 22, 2008)

It's been noted elsewhere that the Skywalk is the modern way the indians have of scalping us all.


----------

